# Make your own glass cleaner. Great on boat windshields.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Same mix you would use to make a paper mache volcano erupt.
Still takes a little elbow grease but better than $10.00 cans sold 
at automotive stores. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRywxCuOie4


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

my mom gets lifetiem refils on some eye glasses cleaning stuff... its free, and its better than anything else ive ever used... holy cow it cleans up the windsheilds on the boat and the gel coat!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ranger373v said:


> my mom gets lifetiem refils on some eye glasses cleaning stuff... its free, and its better than anything else ive ever used... holy cow it cleans up the windsheilds on the boat and the gel coat!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

That is interesting. Now, how about some additional information like the name of the product or the source of supply.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Ill ask when she gets back in town... it blows store products out of the water...its mighty fine


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife gets the refills from her eye Dr. but they are tiny bottles and they only refill a couple times a year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Surprisingly, and contrary to what you'd expect, common newspaper does an excellent job of spreading, cleaning, and drying any window cleaner.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you just wet the newspaper or are you using the newspaper instead of a rag? Most ink is Soy oil now days but I would think it would smear.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

My eye doctor told me that there eye glass cleaner is basically just rubbing alcohol So I started using Rubbing alcohol cleanes glasses right up


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Agreed. I use a 50/50 mix of isopropyl alcohol and distilled water in a spray bottle to clean fishfinder/gps screens. Works like a charm with a micro fiber towel. I also use it on windshields with a regular towel, then top it off with Rain-X.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I use 50/50 white vinegar and distilled water in a spray bottle for depth finder screens, windshields and for wiping down the big motor (dissolves mineral water spots). Works great and is cheap.

Buick


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Back in the late 60's I used Denatured Alcohol for my storefront window washing contracts.

4oz to a gallon of water. To make some for your own use, 4 oz to a gallon of filtered or distilled water. This eliminates streaking caused by minerals in well or tap water. A drop or two of liquid dish washing soap, I use the blue Dawn, per quart helps cut dirt etc on a boat windshield. Adjust soap content as needed.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Buick Riviera said:


> I use 50/50 white vinegar and distilled water in a spray bottle for depth finder screens, windshields and for wiping down the big motor (dissolves mineral water spots). Works great and is cheap.
> 
> Buick


Wondered how long it would take to mention this one! Yes, use the newspaper pages crumpled some to rinse the mixture off.


----------

